
Launching Density Labs. If you can dream it, we can code it - framallo2
http://densitylabs.io/
======
theviajerock
I am not expert... The site looks great, maybe you could put a little sample
of your previous works in the first part of the website, not just the "Contact
us" and something that I always look, the "About us", is good to know more
about who is behind of the website... Is just an humble opinion.

~~~
framallo2
Thanks for your feedback!

I'm working on the about us page. I'll add it soon.

------
PaulHoule
This is the tag line I expect from people who don't deliver consistently. I
want to hear you say no when the dreams are unrealistic.

~~~
framallo2
I believe I'm a realistic dreamer. I believe anything is possible. And I built
things people said it was impossible.

Given a due date or budget, I set priorities and find a compromise. I do time-
boxed research to increase the certainty. Also, I find the must-have and nice-
to-have. Then, I build the product backlog and start weekly sprints using
scrum.

I consistently deliver 88% or more of the weekly sprint goals. 88% is the
average of points I delivered in each sprint for the last 3 years.

Dreams always seem unrealistic. I say yes, but what's a must-have? What can we
build in the first week? Or second week? What should we build first? Which is
a nicer way of saying no, right?

------
framallo2
I'm the founder of Density Labs. We are a small team of Ruby and Javascript
developers with more than 10 years of experience.

I would love to get your feedback about our company or the website.

